# 1966 GTO Front Bumper Spacers



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

The detail for the 1966 front bumper in the GTO Restoration Guide shows spacers that go between the bumper and brackets. Can anyone shed a little light as to size, material or necessity of these spacers.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The term "SPACER" is somewhat misleading, These are/were actually rubber washers. IIRC AMES offers them.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Intetesting, makes sense. Now i'm going to have to check mine out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

From the AMES Cat;


----------

